# What is the best kind of paint to use for a patina match finish?



## bikewhorder (Jan 26, 2019)

Hello I'm trying to repart  a Berkshire Blue Columbia and I need to paint match a couple parts. I want to recreate that super thin almost milk paint like finish of the original paint. Does anybody have any suggestions on where to begin? I know I can't just go to the hardware store and buy some Krylon and expect any kind of success.  @Velocipedist Co. @MrColumbia


----------



## catfish (Jan 26, 2019)

Can't you find any original paint parts that match?


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 26, 2019)

catfish said:


> Can't you find any original paint parts that match?



Nope. I'm looking for this guard specifically, the one you offered is Brewster green I believe.  But thanks!


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jan 26, 2019)

You could have a good auto paint and body shop match the paint for you and use this system:

https://preval.com/diy-pro-products/preval-sprayer/


----------



## tryder (Jan 26, 2019)

bikewhorder said:


> Nope. I'm looking for this guard specifically, the one you offered is Brewster green I believe.  But thanks!  View attachment 938371View attachment 938372





bikewhorder said:


> Hello I'm trying to repart  a Berkshire Blue Columbia and I need to paint match a couple parts. I want to recreate that super thin almost milk paint like finish of the original paint. Does anybody have any suggestions on where to begin? I know I can't just go to the hardware store and buy some Krylon and expect any kind of success.  @Velocipedist Co. @MrColumbia




This bike was originally painted with Dupont Dulux Enamel which is no longer available.  
Rustoleum out of a can (its oil based paint!) cut with 30% mineral spirits rolled on in multiple coats and sanded with six hundred grit between, then baked at one fifty degrees should work fine.
Add a bit of white to blue and it will lighten up...


----------



## 2jakes (Feb 17, 2019)

Take the bike to auto paint shop they will 
give you the color code for that paint.


----------

